
Coral – A gradually-typed, optimizing mini-Python compiler written in OCaml - mlb2251
https://github.com/ja3067/Coral
======
mlb2251
Hey everyone! This was a 3 month student project and doesn't include classes
or several other major features of Python. However it can speed up Python
programs that don't rely on these features by several orders of magnitude. See
examples in the "demos" folder on the project Github.

